# Neatcubing's Progression



## Neatcubing (Aug 13, 2021)

I am aiming to be sub 20 and currently average 23 seconds
Im am trying to beat CubeRed there haha


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 13, 2021)

Ayyooo
Good to have a competition!!
Let's improve together


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 13, 2021)

I average like 18 with waterman try me


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 13, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> I average like 18 with waterman try me


Gonna be tough to beat


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 13, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Gonna be tough to beat


You gonna get there tho, what method do you use?


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 13, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> You gonna get there tho, what method do you use?


CFOP because i didnt know other methods existed back then and i already know too much algs


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 13, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> CFOP because i didnt know other methods existed back then and i already know too much algs


How much?


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 13, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> How much?


Full PLL and almost full OLL


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Aug 13, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Full PLL and almost full OLL


Same with me and I switched to ZZ (it uses PLL and OCLL).


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 13, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> Same with me and I switched to ZZ (it uses PLL and OCLL).


I guess i just don't like the idea of starting again?


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Aug 13, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> I guess i just don't like the idea of starting again?


I went from averaging 17 with CFOP to averaging 30ish with ZZ and after a week of about an hour a day practice, I was averaging around 17 seconds (on a good day).

But choose whatever method you want, idc, and good luck with getting to sub 20!

Edit: this video basically made me sub 20


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 13, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> I went from averaging 17 with CFOP to averaging 30ish with ZZ and after a week of about an hour a day practice, I was averaging around 17 seconds (on a good day).
> 
> But choose whatever method you want, idc, and good luck with getting to sub 20!
> 
> Edit: this video basically made me sub 20


Well ok thanks for the video


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 17, 2021)

What have you been learning lately?


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 17, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> What have you been learning lately?


Nothing really.I have been sick for the past few days


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 17, 2021)

Day 1​Plans for 3x3:
-Practise F2L and get it down to 10 seconds [10.86 seconds ao12]
-Do Cross blindfolded [12/12, 4.18 second average]


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 17, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Day 1​Plans for 3x3:
> -Practise F2L and get it down to 10 seconds
> -Do Cross blindfolded


Ayo nice plans
I really need to practice cross like the average is 3.7 seconds.... NOOOOOOO


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 17, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Ayo nice plans
> I really need to practice cross like the average is 3.7 seconds.... NOOOOOOO


Haha mine isn't even sub 4 my cross really sucks


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 18, 2021)

Day 2​Plans for 3x3:
-Practise F2L and get it below 10 seconds [best ao12 was 10.03 so i will continue it tomorrow]
-Do Cross blindfolded but with distractions [8/15, 3.84 ao12]

Plans for 3BLD:
-Learn M2 [Done]


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 18, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Day 2​Plans for 3x3:
> -Practise F2L and get it below 10 seconds
> -Do Cross blindfolded but with distractions
> 
> ...


Damn...
I gotta keep up with my 3x3s now


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 19, 2021)

I am going to be busy tomorrow so no progression for today and tomorrow


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 22, 2021)

Yikes i haven't had time to practise for all these days and I am really out of practice.
(Worst average I got for scale : 28.59 seconds)

Day 3​3x3:
Smooth F2L
Practice 


Spoiler



24.89 average wow i have gotten slower


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 29, 2021)

Alright.I haven't updated this thread in a loooooong time and I think I probably will stop this thread for now.

I am really busy irl with stuff I am not gonna mention for privacy reasons,so I don't even practice that much anymore.I am also not allowed to cube on school days now.I will be happy if I can even mantain my global average and keep it from worsening.

Not only that,I also have an exam coming up and I am really underprepared, so I think I am going to focus on my studies now.

Hope you understand.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 29, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Alright.I haven't updated this thread in a loooooong time and I think I probably will stop this thread for now.
> 
> I am really busy irl with stuff I am not gonna mention for privacy reasons,so I don't even practice that much anymore.I am also not allowed to cube on school days now.I will be happy if I can even mantain my global average and keep it from worsening.
> 
> ...


Hope you can get back into cubing soon! GL with your exams.


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 7, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Hope you can get back into cubing soon! GL with your exams.


Yeah (I still have exams coming soon still)

Also I am less busy now and I have more time to cube now.I also have 4x4 and 2x2 cubes coming soon,so I am going to finish up learning ortega and 3-2-3 edge pairing.

Oh yeah and I switched back to OP for 3BLD since I am more consistent with it.

I will update this thread soon.


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 9, 2021)

I just got my first 4x4!
Very excited 

First solve: 4:56.29


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 9, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> I just got my first 4x4!
> Very excited
> 
> First solve: 4:56.29


Ayyyyyyyyyo! What is it?


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 9, 2021)

A meilong


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 9, 2021)

After solving the 4x4 a few times,I decided to solve the 3x3 too.
And,I am not joking when I say this,but I could barely turn one side.Only now have I realized my main 3x3 was way too slow.


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 10, 2021)

My 2x2 arrived!


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 11, 2021)

Woohoo new 4x4 PB!
2:07.83

(I really like 4x4 at the moment, so I am going to practise it much more than 3x3.)


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 17, 2021)

Just put around 8 drops of lube into my 3x3 and it turns fantastic.I am gonna practise 3x3 and hopefully reach sub20.

Working on lookahead currently


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 17, 2021)

19.72 PB mo3!


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 17, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Just put around 8 drops of lube into my 3x3 and it turns fantastic.I am gonna practise 3x3 and hopefully reach sub20.
> 
> Working on lookahead currently


I recommend to do a Ao500 to see if you really are sub 20. Do it when your fairly confident so you don't waste your time.


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 17, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I recommend to do a Ao500 to see if you really are sub 20. Do it when your fairly confident so you don't waste your time.


Okay I will keep that in mind


----------



## Neatcubing (Nov 2, 2021)

Im back!
The reason i was gone isn't because I was dead but because of exams.
Oh and I think I'm sub 20 now?


----------



## Neatcubing (Nov 3, 2021)

I started on my ao500
Currently ~50 solves in


----------



## Neatcubing (Nov 7, 2021)

New PB!
11.77


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 7, 2021)

What’s your current average?


----------



## Neatcubing (Nov 7, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> What’s your current average?


I'll say maybe 19 because i still get 20s occasionally
(Not fully sub 20)


----------



## Neatcubing (Nov 14, 2021)

I actually haven't got a 20 or even a 19 for a while now
I am also almost finished with the ao500


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> I actually haven't got a 20 or even a 19 for a while now
> I am also almost finished with the ao500


How long does it take you to do an ao500 on the 3x3?


----------



## Neatcubing (Nov 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> How long does it take you to do an ao500 on the 3x3?


2 to 3 weeks,since I do 40-50 timed solves a day


----------



## Neatcubing (Nov 20, 2021)

The ao500 is finished:
18.47


Spoiler: bonus info



I am gonna be inactive _*again*_ due to exams next week


----------

